# Bitcoin hits $10,000



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Did anyone see that coming? 

Not buying $200 worth when I thought about
it is really kicking me in the back side right
now.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Bitcoin might be a good idea, if it were running in a world where the electricity supply was reliable. Right now it looks like a Dutch tulip mania to me. 

"You pays yo' money, and you takes yo' choice."


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Bitcoin might be a good idea, if it were running in a world where the electricity supply was reliable. Right now it looks like a Dutch tulip mania to me. 

"You pays yo' money, and you takes yo' choice."


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Dutch Tulips have nothing on bitcoin. I don't
know that anything in history has ever done
what it has in such a short period of time. 
When I thought about the $200 I figured I'd
lose it. It would have bought me 20 of them.
That'd be $200,000 now. I do have a tracking
ETF on it. Its up amazing sums right now. 
But I didn't buy much.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

FYI since I posted a few hours ago.
It has increased to $11,000.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yippee. I put a few hundred in a while back. More then doubled my money at this point.


----------



## CoveyLeader (Dec 3, 2017)

Meh, just another fiat currency backed with nothing.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, buying something that does not really exist
Caveat Emptor


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

This fake currency will fail. If real currencies backed by governments that are printed money or coin can fail I see no reason why a bitcoin that appears to be nothing but electrons won't fail.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll pass on another imaginary investment vehicle. I'm like to see and hold my cash.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Did you know crypto currencies amount to $250 billion worth of investments today, and by the way it was a super way to move some assets from one place to another with out scrutiny and exchange fees. And man did I happen to do that at the right time but that was just dumb darn good luck. I cashed out before this latest rise but made enough to leave some in place and enjoy this phenomenon.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Bitcoin is showing a classic blow off top formation. Will the madness of the crowd result in a bloodbath? It always has.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Bitcoin is showing a classic blow off top formation. Will the madness of the crowd result in a bloodbath? It always has.


Yes, it will result in a bloodbath, the frenzy to own something that has imaginary value, is insane.


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bitcoin just Hit $12,500.00

Bitcoin is the sixth most circulated currency in the world, just behind the Yen, Yuan, Euro, and Dollar. Ethereum ranks eighteenth.
Its outperformed every other currency in the world in 7 of the past 8 years. Its underlining technology, blockchain, will disrupt and transform every major industry. 
Check out the Ethereum alliance. It’s members include Microsoft, Toyota and another 200 companies.
Ripple XRP currency could become the bridge currency of global banking.
Stellar is partnered with IBM among others. 
NEM is partnering with Asian banks. T
It’s amazing what can be accomplished, when nobody cares who gets the credit. Satoshi Nakamoto, is the anomynose creator of Bitcoin.
Supposedly, the financial crash of 2008, the bank bailouts and bigwig bonuses, inspired Nakamoto to create bitcoin. Some of the most brilliant minds in the fintech industry are building bitcoin and other Cryptocurrencies. Global adoption is happening. Check out the volume on Coindance. This tech is evolving at breakneck speed.
This is nothing like a tulip.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Survalich77 said:


> Bitcoin just Hit $12,500.00
> 
> Bitcoin is the sixth most circulated currency in the world, just behind the Yen, Yuan, Euro, and Dollar. Ethereum ranks eighteenth.
> Its outperformed every other currency in the world in 7 of the past 8 years. Its underlining technology, blockchain, will disrupt and transform every major industry.
> ...


Lemme guess .... since you have searched out every old thread here on bitcoin and commented .... you must like this stuff, huh?


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Lemme guess .... since you have searched out every old thread here on bitcoin and commented .... you must like this stuff, huh?


Yup. I was never fortunate enough to earn a great paycheck, so I focussed on how to get the most bang for my buck. Started learning about the history of currencies and how currencies around the world have failed. I'm started out investing in metals years ago, as I was worried about what was happening with my currency, the dollar. Then I diversified into cryptos. It's worked out well for me. Been into it for couple years. Learning as much as I can about this new tech.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey, @Survalich77 I read about a guy who tried doing the algorithm to produce bitcoin with pencil and paper. You can actually do it, it's a very simple set of instructions. He determined that to create one coin, would take longer than the expected lifetime of the universe. I got a chuckle out of that one.

I'm glad you've had success with your investment. Don't stay too long at the party. Hangovers suck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Bitcoin is showing a classic blow off top formation. Will the madness of the crowd result in a bloodbath? It always has.
> 
> View attachment 62281


 Last fool up game.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Crossed $14,000 today and it's creating a whole bunch of havoc for me in a good way. My legal advisor former business partner is noting that if I sell my remaining bitcoins both the US and Irish will be expecting a tax for my gains. It's a good but yet perplexing issue and very hard to try and figure out what to do, if I don't sell I don't owe anyone anything but at these prices I very much want to sell.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Crossed $14,000 today and it's creating a whole bunch of havoc for me in a good way. My legal advisor former business partner is noting that if I sell my remaining bitcoins both the US and Irish will be expecting a tax for my gains. It's a good but yet perplexing issue and very hard to try and figure out what to do, if I don't sell I don't owe anyone anything but at these prices I very much want to sell.


Cash out, before the illusion tumbles back down.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Cash out, before the illusion tumbles back down.


or hold onto it and wait till it blow back up again then sell the crap out of it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and it broke the 15000 mark so just how high might it go this time.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Crossed $14,000 today and it's creating a whole bunch of havoc for me in a good way. My legal advisor former business partner is noting that if I sell my remaining bitcoins both the US and Irish will be expecting a tax for my gains. It's a good but yet perplexing issue and very hard to try and figure out what to do, if I don't sell I don't owe anyone anything but at these prices I very much want to sell.


 if you hold or held it for a year and the taxes go way way down to like less than 10% here in the states Ireland do not know anything about their tax system.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

$16,250 a few minutes ago. If you had the balls to buy one
at $10k a few weeks ago you made 62.5%. You don't have
to buy a whole bitcoin. You can and people do buy fractions
of it now. As in .000xx worth.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

WOW! At this geometric rate of increase, soon, it will take all the money in the world to buy one bitcoin.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stockton said:


> $16,250 a few minutes ago. If you had the balls to buy one
> at $10k a few weeks ago you made 62.5%. You don't have
> to buy a whole bitcoin. You can and people do buy fractions
> of it now. As in .000xx worth.


Only if you had the balls to sell NOW!


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks. And I did cash out most of what I had, when the price really started to dip. Not a lot for most people, but a real nice chunk of change for me, to pay the bills. Looks like the price is recovering now. If I see a big dip I may put a few hundred back in.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not too long, now. When it goes, it's going to be spectacular!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Amazing, people playing Monopoly with make believe money.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I was one of those idiots with a few thousand coins in 2010 who dumped them all to buy something stupid

In fact, I have a crypto wallet with probably a few hundred in I cannot access, and the security I set on it will nuke it if I try to bruteforce it...so yay for that

I am about to set up a mining rig for Litecoin, before too many idiots get on into it

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The fireworks on this one are going to be really fun to watch, mostly because its market cap is small enough to not cause major ripples in the general economy (yet) when it does blow up. 

I am in Wilmington, DE this week. On their afternoon drive time talk radio, they have some kind of investing show. For the past 2 days they have been talking non-stop about bitcoin and how "this time it is different" than 2008 and 2000 and 1997-98. But nobody can answer the basic question of what gives bitcoin any value at all (just like "page clicks" in 2000 and Russian currency in 1997-98).

Watching this baby flame out from this high is going to be a real spectacle! Please pass the popcorn.


----------

